# Any major problems?



## EmbraceEphemeral (Feb 4, 2012)

So I have owned my '01 TT for several years now and it's been a love hate relationship. But deep down inside I really do love it.....which is why I am considering another Audi model since we are expecting our first child in July! So we have to haul a kid and 2 dogs, which is what makes me think Q7.
There is one I am interested in, but before I go take a look at it.....what are some notorious issues these might have? Or what should I look for? 
I can a Carfax and it has been very well maintained (all major service intervals where addressed).
It's a 2007 Q7 4.2 Quattro with 96,000mi.


Doesn't look like the Q7 forum gets much attention, but any help would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## ryan2011 (Feb 11, 2011)

*How'd it work out?*

Hi there - I noticed your post and actually have the same question. I'm an Audi veteran from the days of the 100, but I married a Honda girl. Now's my chance to get her in an '08 Q7 4.2 Premium... the car has 71k miles and I'm definitely not doing it unless I can get an extended warranty, even if I pay for it. Did you buy yours? How'd it work out? Lot's of work?


----------



## EmbraceEphemeral (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Ryan, I apologize for not replying. I don't recall seeing a notification on this! Did you end up getting a Q7? We've been really happy with ours! A couple little issues like the bluetooth module went out. That was a $75 used part repair that took me a little research and about 1hr of labor. The bigger issue was the front crank seal leaking. That was a $30 part, $120 Motul oil change, and several hours. But overall a fairly straightforward repair that I did myself.

The reason I actually got on here was to research another little issue I am having. I bought an OEM hitch and a used trailer module. I'm only getting 2.5-5 volts out of it though. I did all the coding with VCDS and it all looks good. So it's pretty strange. I'll throw a line out here and see if anyone can point me in the right direction.

But again, Sorry for not replying sooner! Hope you ended up with a Q7 and are happy!

-Kyle


----------

